# I'm Back



## flyer (Jun 23, 2014)

I didn't know where else to put this. But, I'm back. After the hack, I couldn't get on TAM. All the p/w's were erased, & I never could figure out how to get on to reset it.

Well, I did and here I am.:smile2:


----------



## EunuchMonk (Jan 3, 2016)

Read one of your previous post. How are things going with you and the missus?


----------



## flyer (Jun 23, 2014)

Thanks for asking.
Things are better than they have ever been, the past 1 1/2 years. Even when we were newly weds. She actually enjoys EVERYTHING.:smile2:


----------



## EleGirl (Dec 3, 2011)

Well that's great to hear!

What do you think has improved things so much?


----------



## flyer (Jun 23, 2014)

EleGirl said:


> Well that's great to hear!
> 
> What do you think has improved things so much?



May be that both our daughters are on their own, ie out of the house.:smile2:
AND just good ole fashion "play" with each other. Have fun, sort of like.......just be kids.


----------



## alexm (Nov 29, 2008)

flyer said:


> May be that both our daughters are on their own, ie out of the house.:smile2:


Oh god, that's what we all wait for, isn't it?  Followed by retirement...

My wife and I have friends who are our age (both 40), and they had their kids young. They have just become empty-nesters.

At 40!!!!


----------



## flyer (Jun 23, 2014)

alexm said:


> Oh god, that's what we all wait for, isn't it?  Followed by retirement...
> 
> My wife and I have friends who are our age (both 40), and they had their kids young. They have just become empty-nesters.
> 
> At 40!!!!



Haha.:smile2: I said both kids were gone, but actually, one has moved back in temporarily. She got divorced in June. So she is with us till she gets her own place. I know that will be soon though, she's working on financing for the house she wants.

BTW, we are 57 & 54.:frown2:


----------



## KJ_Simmons (Jan 12, 2016)

Welcome back. I was locked out too since the hack and finally got back on a few days ago. I wonder how many other folks are in limbo?


----------

